# Toshiba wireless keyboard



## lekso (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba PA3705D-1ET1 wireless keyboard with integrated touchpad. The problem is that I lost USB dongle and surprisingly neither Toshiba nor the seller can source a dongle separately. Tech support at toshiba basically told me to buy a new keyboard and bin the one that I have. Though, it is quiet an expensive keyboard and I need a better solution.

Could anyone help me with information where to source the dongle, may be there are compatible dongles from other products or manufacturers?

Another part of the problem is that these keyboards have been produced exclusively for the UK retailer called PC WORLD.

Thanks for any help.


----------

